# Would I suit a fringe? Comparison photoshop pics added



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Here are two quick & shoddy photoshops but they give you the basic idea. Do you think I would suit a fringe?

The second blunt, heavier fringe is just for comparison reasons - I don't think my hair is cut out for that kind of style (way too light, fine and flyaway).

I don't even know if I would be able to have the first, lighter, wispier fringe but thats the one I would go for if I did - do you think it would suit? (It looks wispier on the photoshop due to needing to make it transparent to suit - I'll attach the pic of reese witherspoon as it was her fringe I used & would be the pic I would probably take to the hairdressers if I went ahead with it).

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My, as usual with no fringe & on the right - the fringe I would be thinking of getting (tho it would be a little heavier - see pic of Reese below).





Heavier fringe just for comparison purposes:





and Reese Witherspoon who's fringe I used for the lighter/whispier photoshop:


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 6, 2008)

I really love the bangs in the second pic!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 6, 2008)

I really like the bangs! It's worth a shot. It'll grow out eventually if you really hate it especially 'cause they aren't horribly short. 

P.S. You have gooood photoshop skills. You should make my hair brown for me in a pic so I can see what it looks like LOL!


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 6, 2008)

Fun bangs are always a good way to change ur hairstyle without a big commitment. I always go back and forth with bangs they grow out so quick if ur tired of them go 4 it.


----------



## LittleDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the longer whispier bangs. You could try it and even if you didnt like it, they seem long enough to side swipe them back with the rest of your hair unlike the short ones. Plus they will grow out in no time. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 6, 2008)

I really like the lighter/whispier bangs for you


----------



## xlakatex (Apr 18, 2008)

I totally think you could rock them!


----------

